# NFgeeks Video Challenge Anyone?



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

I couldn't find any thread focusing on the NFgeeks Video Challenge, so sorry if I skipped over it somewhere. This is my NFgeeks ENFP Video Challenge. It was quite a challenge alright. This is the very 1st vid of myself I've EVER made public, so excuse me for the slower talk & the length of the video. I was pretty reluctant to draw attention to myself, but I see pros in it as well. An ENFP group I'm in on Facebook were poking & prodding for some of us to upload their video challenge, so I figured I might as well get used to posting videos. I want to see other NFgeeks video challenges as well, so I guess I'll begin by posting mine:


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

I take that as a no.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha, the title and smiley were so hopeful. I regrettably will not participate, however. I'm too shy.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Post the questions here and I will think about it.


----------

